# Oh the Irony.....



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 8, 2011)

In PA you can have venomous reptiles........

but not.......

a sugar glider 

quaker parrot


or a Hedgehog.......


Anything ya'll find ironic about animal laws in your state?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

My state thinks it needs Grizzly Bears and wolves ... 

But if that isn`t bad enough North Carolina thinks it is illegal to have ANY turtle or tortoise .. 

Its the same in Canada I guess also ..


----------



## chelvis (Mar 8, 2011)

California... need i say more. Can not have venomas animals, cant have hedges, sugar glinders, ferrets, garbils, gators, crocs, wallbies.... you know what its simpler to say what you can have. Dog, Cat, g-pigs, rabbits, mice, rats, reptiles not listed above, that sums it up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

heres what we can't have

(1) Any lion, tiger, leopard, cheetah, ocelot or any other cat not indigenous to Oregon, except the species Felis catus (domestic cat);

(2) Any monkey, ape, gorilla or other nonhuman primate;

(3) Any wolf or any canine not indigenous to Oregon, except the species Canis familiaris (domestic dog); and

(4) Any bear, except the black bear (Ursus americanus).

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_state.php?s=or#609.305" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_ ... or#609.305</a><!-- m -->


Maybe I should get some rhinos and a kangaroo 



We also can't have RES turtles or snapping turtles


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 9, 2011)

_In Nevada you can pretty much have it all,..permit, license or not.

NAC 503.140 Species for which certain permits and licenses are not required: Specification; release; sale; exceptions. (NRS 501.105, 501.181, 503.597, 504.295)

1. Except as otherwise provided in subsection 4 and NAC 503.500 to 503.535, inclusive, the following animals may be possessed, transported, imported and exported without a permit or license issued by the Department:

(a) Canaries;

(b) Toucans;

(c) Lovebirds;

(d) Nonindigenous house finches;

(e) Parakeets;

(f) Cockatiels;

(g) Mynah birds;

(h) Parrots;

(i) Hamsters;

(j) Domesticated races of rats and mice;

(k) Gerbils;

(l) Guinea pigs;

(m) Monkeys and other primates;

(n) Aquarium fish;

(o) Marsupials;

(p) Elephants;

(q) All felines, except mountain lions and bobcats;

(r) Wolves;

(s) Camels (Camelus spp.);

(t) European ferret (Mustela putorius);

(u) Llamas (Lama glama);

(v) American Bison;

(w) Marine mammals;

(x) Ostrich (Struthio spp.);

(y) Emus (Dromiceius spp.);

(z) Rheas (Rhea spp.);

(aa) Nonvenomous, nonindigenous reptile species and subspecies;

(bb) Albino forms of indigenous reptile species;

(cc) Alpaca (Lama pacos);

(dd) Guinea fowl (Numida meleagris);

(ee) Old World species of pheasants, partridges, quails, francolin, peafowl and jungle fowl (nonendemic species of the subfamily Phasianae), except:

(1) Chukar partridge;

(2) Hungarian (gray) partridge;

(3) Snow ****; and

(4) Ring-necked and white, winged pheasant;

(ff) Domesticated races of turkey (Meleagris gallopavo), distinguished morphologically from wild birds;

(gg) Domesticated races of ducks and geese (Anatidae), distinguished morphologically from wild birds;

(hh) Domesticated races of chinchillas;

(ii) Domesticated races of mink;

(jj) Waterfowl reared in captivity that are lawfully acquired pursuant to the regulations adopted by the United States Fish and Wildlife Service;

(kk) Those species of ducks, geese and swans not listed as protected pursuant to the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, 16 U.S.C. Â§Â§ 703 et seq.;

(ll) Yak (Bos grunniens);

(mm) Cassowary;

(nn) Coturnix quail (Coturnix coturnix);

(oo) Zebra (Equus spp.);

(pp) Salt water fish, crustaceans and mollusks;

(qq) Nonindigenous species of amphibians, except:

(1) Bullfrogs (Rana catesbeiana); and

(2) Species listed in NAC 503.110;

(rr) African pygmy hedgehogs (Atelerix albiventris); and

(ss) California kingsnakes (Lampropeltis getulus californiae) that do not have between their head and vent a continuous pattern of bands or rings regardless of whether the bands or rings are opened or closed. _


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

That's it....I'm moving to Nevada.

Here are some more stupid laws in my Oh So Humble State.

It is contrary to Pennsylvania law to discharge a gun, cannon, revolver or other explosive weapon at a wedding. (worried about the Hatfield and McCoys??)

It is illegal to have over 16 women live in a house together because that constitutes a brothel.
(Ohhhhh so THAT's why we can't have sororities)

It it illegal to sleep on top of a refrigerator outdoors.
(Darn, guess I'll have to buy a hammock now)

Any motorist driving along a country road at night must stop every mile and send up a rocket signal, wait 10 minutes for the road to be cleared of livestock, and continue. (Ummmm....yeaaaah)

A special cleaning ordinance bans housewives from hiding dirt and dust under a rug in a dwelling. (Well um...you see your honor...I was busy and....well that rug was there....)

You may not sing in the bathtub. (Is that why I couldn't find a shower radio in the 80's?).

A person is not eligible to become Governor if he/she has participated in a duel. ( I just don't know WHAT to say to this one)

Any motorist who sights a team of horses coming toward him must pull well off the road, cover his car with a blanket or canvas that blends with the countryside, and let the horses pass. (Say What??? Where do you get a blanket or a canvas big enough to cover a car?)

Ministers are forbidden from performing marriages when either the bride or groom is drunk. (I know a minister who broke this one)

You may not catch a fish by any body part except the mouth. (Um....do I LOOK like a bear?)

And the list goes on......


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 9, 2011)

_We can have all these animals but it's illegal to drive a camel on the highway. 

I LOVE this one;

It's still "legal" to hang someone for shooting your dog on your property. :mrgreen: _


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 9, 2011)

RHETORICx said:


> heres what we can't have
> 
> (1) Any lion, tiger, leopard, cheetah, ocelot or any other cat not indigenous to Oregon, except the species Felis catus (domestic cat);
> 
> ...



Ummm...you can keep BEARS!?!?! WTF?!!?!


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah and all I want is a stinkin hedgehog!

And Rhetoric can keep bears.....(smh) LOL


----------

